# Not cichlids, but cichlids would find them delicious.



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Cherry shrimp


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Nobody? Even on my sweet log?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Mmmmmm....shrimp. :drooling: LOL

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the wood. Here's some of mine


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Yours are a redder strain by the look of it. You know one or two assassin snails will clean up that ramshorn thing for you in a week or two.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

These are special snails, I like the color of them and want them to stick around. I do have to siphon up about 100 babies twice a week though. I have assassins in my other tank which is being over run with MTS which I do not think are all that pretty. The plus is that I put all the unwanted baby snails into my pond where the turtles happily snack on them all day long! As for the shrimp, I am very happy with them- they are for sale on aquabid under mixed lots if anyone is interested.


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, it looks like this is some type of breeding setup. What do you use them for? feeders? I have a few inverts in one of my more peaceful tanks. These guys look pretty cool.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

In those first couple pics... how do you go about getting that nice green algae?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

limpert said:


> In those first couple pics... how do you go about getting that nice green algae?


I add multivitamin to the tank at night with the lights off. It causes a bit of a green water effect which seeds surfaces to start producing the nice fuzzy green algae. I grow it for some goby cichlids in another tank also.










It's like 1/16th of a large multivitamin caplet to 15 gallons of water. Once a week for maybe 2 or 3 weeks and it pretty much establishes and keeps itself going. If it starts to go you can just hit it with the vitamins again and get it to start up. The green water clears within an hour of turning the lights on by the way.

It's a cheap bugger way to do it. I'm only using the vitamins because I already had them. I'm sure using plant food like a phosphate of some sort would be much better.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

This is surely a great thing to know. I was kinda hoping that i would get these alge in my tank  
Nice delicius shrimps you have


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

aquariam said:


> limpert said:
> 
> 
> > In those first couple pics... how do you go about getting that nice green algae?
> ...


When you say multivitamin... do you mean a multivitamin for humans? If so, does this have any affect on the fish? Also, does it require any special lighting?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

limpert said:


> aquariam said:
> 
> 
> > limpert said:
> ...


It does have an effect on the fish in that it seems to promote improved growth. They can absorb vitamins from the water (hence Kent Zoe). My lighting on both the tanks in question is simple inexpensive dual T5 lighting at the length of the tank and normal output. I'm using the Coralife Aqualight T5 with the standard bulbs.

The vitamin that was recommended to me by a very knowledgeable friend was POLY VI SOL vitamin drops for infants.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

awesome thanx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> It does have an effect on the fish in that it seems to promote improved growth. They can absorb vitamins from the water (hence Kent Zoe). My lighting on both the tanks in question is simple inexpensive dual T5 lighting at the length of the tank and normal output. I'm using the Coralife Aqualight T5 with the standard bulbs.
> 
> The vitamin that was recommended to me by a very knowledgeable friend was POLY VI SOL vitamin drops for infants.


so how does that translate with the 1/16th of a caplet when using the drops? i got the drops and put half a dropper full in my 125 gallon tank... is that too little? the dose on the bottle said 1 full dropperful and 1/16 per 15 gallons is roughly half a dose so is the half dropper ok... ?????


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Love this photo! opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## m1ste2tea (Nov 12, 2009)

very nice! i like the algae growing method. I'd like to try that myself some day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

i tried it its almost 2 weeks now.. nothings happening lol.. i put a half a dropper in last tuesday then i put a dropper and a half in this tuesday... nothing yet....


----------

